# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  في الكرك

## بهاء المعايطه

في الكرك	 	 	 
الكاتب: بهاء المعايطه   

كنت في "الكرك" قبل ايام ، ازورها واحبها ، كثيرا ، ففيها سر غريب ، هي "الكرك" شقيقة "القدس" ، وهي "الكرك" التي فيها خيل المسلمين ، التي صهلت ذات يوم ، ومعهم خيل الغساسنة ، والمسيحيون العرب ، الذين نصروا المسلمين ، في وجه الروم.
تحزن لأن مدينة كهذه ، لم تأخذ حقها جيدا ، وكل الكلام الذي تسمعه ، لا ترى مقابله سوى شوارع مفتوحة ، وجامعة مؤتة ، وترى خروجا متواصلا من الكرك الى عمان ، وكأن العاصمة هي الجنة ، رغم ان عمان هي ام الغلاء ، ولا احد يرد فيها السلام على آخر ، ولا احد يصبر على اخر ، حتى باتت مدينة لا نعرفها ، نهارها غير ليلها ، وتحزن لأن المال مكدس فقط في العاصمة ، ولا يعرف اغلبنا عن مدن ميمنة الطريق الصحراوي ، سوى يافطاتها ، وقلة تدرك اسرار هذه الاماكن وقيمتها.
مثل الكرك ، وفيها مقامات الصحابة ، وبئر مدين الذي وقف عنده موسى عليه السلام متعبا ، تستحق غير هذا ، فهي مدينة غنية ، لكنك ترى نصب شهداء مؤتة مهملا ، وارض المعركة غارقة بمخلفات الاغنام ، والزجاجات المكسورة ، وحين تذهب الى مقامات الصحابة ، ترى ان المكان شبه مهجور ، لولا المسجد الذي يصلي فيه عدد قليل ، ولا ترى اي جذب ممنهج لهكذا اماكن ، ولا خدمات فندقية ، وتتذكر ان دول عربية تبحث عن عظام بحار ، لتدعي ان هذا من اجدادهم ، فتنشئ متحفا ، وتخلق قصة تاريخية مزورة ، لتثبت وجود حبل سري بينهم وبين المكان ، الذي هم فيه ، فيما نحن نهمل هذه الاماكن ، فلا نأخذ اليها طالبا ، ولا نجعلها الا اماكن ذوى تاريخها ، والامر ذاته ينطبق على بئر مدين ، التي ما زالت تفيض بالماء البارد ، ولها في القرآن قصة.
مثل الكرك ، تستحق ان تكون عاصمة الجنوب ، فيتم اقامة مشاريع حيوية بها ، ويتم انعاشها ، ونقل كثير من النشاطات اليها ، اقتصاديا وسياسيا وثقافيا ، وهي اليوم كمدينة للثقافة الاردنية ، تغرق في اللوحات التي تبشر بكونها مدينة الثقافة ، لكنك تعرف في قرارة نفسك ، ان مكتباتها العامة قليلة ، ان لم تكن منعدمة ، ويأتيها الناس زوارا ، ويغادرون سريعا ، ولا ترى اي جهد حقيقي ، لجعلها مدينة فاعلة وحاضرة ، بوسائل عدة ، ولا يكفي ان نضحك على بعضنا البعض فنبقى نستذكر "الكرك" حين نتحدث عن "الجميد" وحسب ، وكأن مدينة بتاريخها ، تختزل تاريخها في هكذا مشهد ، خصوصا ، اننا بحاجة الى احياء للمدينة وقراها ، عبر خطة واضحة ومحددة ، تؤدي الى انتعاش اقتصادي فيها ، ونقل جزء من نشاطات الحكومة اليها ، كما في دول اخرى ، تجري نشاطات الحكومة في العاصمة وفي الاطراف ، ايضا ، بدلا من زيارات المجاملة للحكومات ، الى هكذا مدن ، تنتهي بمناسف عمانية.
ما الذي يمنع ان تكون هناك نشاطات سياسية في الكرك ، او اربد ، فحين يأتي وزير خارجية او ضيف اجنبي رفيع المستوى ، ان يتم استقباله في الكرك ، او اي مدينة اخرى ، كذات الانموذج السعودي ، لماذا تغيب مثل هذه المدينة ، عن الخريطة ، رغم انها مؤهلة لاعتبارات كثيرة ، ان تكون عاصمة ثانية او ثالثة للمملكة ، اقترحت ذات مرة على مسؤول رفيع المستوى بأن يكون هناك "بيت الدولة" في كل محافظة ، وهو بيت يستقبل المواطنين ، وينصفهم في حالات كثيرة ، ويكون جاهزا لاستقبال اي ضيوف ، ويكون سببا في توزيع "الحضور السياسي" على كل مناطق المملكة ، هل تريدون اقناعنا ان القصة توفير في النفقات ، او توفير في نفقات بنزين التنقل بين العاصمة وهكذا اماكن.. ليست هذه هي القصة ، بالتأكيد.
من مصلحة اي دولة ، ان تنتعش فيها مدن اخرى ، كذات العاصمة ، او اقل قليلا ، والدول الفاعلة ، تجعل الى جانب العاصمة ، عاصمتين اضافيتين ، من حيث الحضور ، والتأثير والتخطيط للمستقبل ، وتلجأ الى كل الوسائل السياسية والاقتصادية والثقافية والاجتماعية ، لخلق مراكز ثقل ، تساوي العاصمة ، لاعتبارات استراتيجية كثيرة.
غادرت "الكرك" مقهورا ، ودون ادنى مبالغة ، لانني احسست انها رغم تاريخها ، مدفونة هناك خلف الطريق الصحراوي ، وهي تستحق غير ذلك.

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الله يرجعك الها اذا حابب ترجع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> تحزن لأن مدينة كهذه ، لم تأخذ حقها جيدا


عليكم بتطويرها اذن والتسويق لها إعلاميا .. او الكتابه عن طريق الصحف ..
اضافه مواقه الكترونيه تعرف بكل التفاصيل المتصله بالكرك ..

----------


## شوو

اها كتيـــــــــــر حلو .
بس يا كاتب بهاء مش انت بهاء معايطه الي بتدرس في جامعة مؤته ؟

----------


## shams spring

المسلمين ، في وجه الروم. تحزن لأن مدينة كهذه ، لم تأخذ حقها جيدا ، وكل الكلام الذي تسمعه ، لا ترى مقابله سوى شوارع مفتوحة ، وجامعة مؤتة ، وترى خروجا متواصلا من الكرك الى عمان  بصراحة معك حق الكرك مش ماخدة حقها كتير بس الكرك بدها همة اصحابها ,, الكتاب .... واصحاب رؤوس الاموال .. مشان يروجولها  اعلاميا واقتصاديا  همتكم يا اهل الكرك ... ^_^

----------

